# Anyone feel like they've been drugged when the wake up



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

When I wake up in the morning after getting 7 or 8 hours asleep, I still feel like I've been slipped a drug the night before. Extreme Extreme grogginess. I'm incoherent and drowsy for a good hour or so until I wake up. Anyone else have this going on?


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes I used to have this extremely bad. I still do, i haven't woke up with energy like i used to in almost 4 years. Mine has gotten a lot better though.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

It doesn't matter how long I sleep for. I feel just as tired when I wake up as when I went to bed. Refreshed sleep just does not happen for me since DP.


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well even though it sucks really bad, I'm glad to talk to some people who can relate!


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Btw has anything helped?


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

No. Nothing has really helped since I got DP. I barely remember what refreshed sleep feels like. But I am sure looking forward to getting back there again as soon as possible. I'm sick of walking around like I'm half asleep 24/7. People who have never had DP don't even remotely realize how debilitating this is. It's not like being just a tiny bit tired. No way. This is incredible fatigue where even though you feel half asleep, you can't necessarily fall asleep. It sounds totally nuts. But then again so is DP.


----------



## sheldon780 (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel totally nuts for a good few hours after waking, then I think about the day ahead of me... Its slowly getting better but waking up is definatly the worst part of my DP/DR.


----------

